# How does one go about becoming a freemason? What are the necessary steps one must tak



## archimedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: How does one go about becoming a freemason? What are the necessary steps one must*

Give your geography.  Look up your country/state starting with the United Grand Lodge of England to find the recognized grand lodge in your country/state.  Go to that grand lodge's web site and find the lodge locator.  Find the lodge closest to you.  Go there in person.  Most lodges list their meeting schedule on the door.  Go there about an hour before the meeting, introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  Start showing up at that time monthly as they are likely to expect you to come back a few times to get to know you before they give you a petition.  Fill it out, submit it and the process from there takes 1-3 month before your first degree is scheduled.  Keep showing up in person every month before the meeting to have fellowship - Masonry is all about in person.


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: How does one go about becoming a freemason? What are the necessary steps one must*

I would like to stress to be sure the lodge you petition to is chartered from the UGLE


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dtobecker (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: How does one go about becoming a freemason? What are the necessary steps one must*

If you are interested in Scottish Freemasonry, you follow this procedure but replace UGLE with The Grand Lodge of Scotland - long may she prosper!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## archimedes (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: How does one go about becoming a freemason? What are the necessary steps one must*

What is the difference between a UGLE and a Scottish grand lodge?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dtobecker (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: How does one go about becoming a freemason? What are the necessary steps one must*

There are three constitutions. The English, the Irish and the Scottish. You can find some more information on the Grand Lodge of Scotland here: http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

